# Comuflage Textur



## DiNGO! (7. Januar 2002)

hi!

mein erstes posting!!!
wie macht man eigentlich eine comuflage textur und ist es überhaupt möglich? wenn mann es nicht selber machen kann, wisst ihr wo man sowas bekommen könnte?
schon mal danke im voraus!

DiNGO!


----------



## Leever (8. Januar 2002)

Du kannst es selber machen. Ist aber sehr zeitaufwendig.
Ich hatte mal ein schönes freeware-plugin bei google gefunden.
Leider hab ich die URL nicht mehr, aber einfach den Suchbegriff "Photoshop pulugins" eingeben.  Wenn ich mich nicht irre hieß das irgendwas mit harry's oder Henrie's.


----------



## Robert Fischer (8. Januar 2002)

leever meinte sicherlich harry's filters, eine sammlung verschiedener filter. die gibt es unter http://plugingalaxy.com/. allerdings gibt es unter http://www.v-d-l.com direkt ein plugin mit dem namen camouflage, welches die komplette arbeit erledigt.


----------



## stiffy (8. Januar 2002)

also ich würd sagen camouflage (so schreibt man des richtig glaub ich ) kann man auch ganz einfach selber machen.

also du fängst an mit schwarzem (oder irgend ne tarnfarbe, is eigentlich egal) hintergrund. jetzt machst du nen neuen kanal und dann wolken. jetzt drückst du strg+l und bringst beide regler n bissl links von der mitte weit zusammen. danach strg und auch den kanal klicken, auswahl invertieren (strg + shift + i). jetzt wieder ins ebenenfenster, neue ebene und mit irgend einer tarnfarbe füllen. und das machst du solang bis es aussieht wien tarnmuster.

wenn ihrs net verstanden habt schreib ich gern n tutorial


----------



## sh0x (8. Januar 2002)

los stiffy, mach das tutorial *gespannter blick*
 ~_~;;


----------



## DiNGO! (9. Januar 2002)

oh..naja ich wusste nicht genau wie es geschrieben wird ...
aber danke für die berichtigung und die antworten!
auf das tut wäre ich auch sehr gespannt, denn ich hab das nicht so recht verstanden mit deinem... ähhm... kurzen text 
wäre also nett, wenn du ein tut schreiben würdest!
cu
DiNGO!


----------



## Z-r0 (9. Januar 2002)

Also ich finde da ist doch ein tutorial zu aufwendig?
Was verstehst du daran denn nicht`?
Also Kanal ist ja wohl klar.
Mit Wolken meint er den Filter.
Und da wo er von reglern redet meint er die tonwertkorektur regler.
strg+i + Farbe (kan ich mir sparen , oder?  )

Mehr ist doch da nicht zu tun oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------

